# My 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

click my cardomain link below =) Finally starting to feel confident enough to show off my car.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NICE KICKER set up --those things look SCARY coming out the trunk man!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

They sound sacry too, the only thing i need to do is mount them further back into the trunk, with them hitting so close to the trunk lid wall my plate vibrates like a mofo, even dynamatted.


----------

